# ICD9  for abnormal blood levels



## Bellaboo (Jan 11, 2011)

Questioning Specific codes for abnormal CPK   and  abnormal Troponin
any help is appreciated!


----------



## ohn0disaster (Jan 11, 2011)

Creatine kinase (CK), also known as creatine phosphokinase (CPK) or phospho-creatine kinase (and sometimes wrongly as creatinine kinase), is an enzyme present primarily in the heart and skeletal muscles, and also brain. Clinically, creatine kinase is assayed in blood tests as a marker of myocardial infarction (heart attack), rhabdomyolysis (severe muscle breakdown), muscular dystrophy, the autoimmune myositides and in acute renal failure.

Code selection:
790.5 *Other Nonspecific Abnormal Serum Enzyme Levels *
_____________________________________________

Troponin is a complex of three regulatory proteins that is integral to muscle contraction in skeletal and cardiac muscle. Elevated troponin levels indicate myocardial injury but may occur in critically ill patients.

Code selection:
790.99 *Other Abnormal Findings On Examination Of Blood*


----------



## Bellaboo (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

